# Dragon Prince



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 13, 2008)

New "dead tree" comic out about a high school student named Aaron who has a love for dragons, and experiencing a freak change at school (resulting in him getting beat up by another student) 



Spoiler



he discovers from his mom that his father was in fact a dragon, and now he has come of age to discover his scaly heritage, while he and his mother go on the run from the same dragon-hunters that killed his father


. (The priemere issue came out Wednesday, and the artwork is splendid.)


----------

